

OpenID is too hard - gtani
http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200809/openid_is_too_hard.html

======
jmtulloss
Clickpass is a pretty cool openid authentication service.
<http://www.clickpass.com/>

------
compay
You actually only have to put in "yahoo.com" to log in with Yahoo's OpenID,
not your whole identity url. Of course it's not perfect but his article makes
it sound worse than it actually is.

------
tialys
Yet another post stating something is flawed, yet giving no suggestions as to
how to fix it. Yes, openID is flawed, but until someone thinks of a better
way, I think it's good enough.

~~~
kajecounterhack
Well, you don't need to fix what isn't broken. For most people, normal
registrations work fine, so they will ignore openID, and thus suggestions to
fix openID are nill because it doesnt matter to begin with.

Of course there are proponents of openID and sure, go ahead, use it. But wide
adoption of it is not likely for some time. And by some time, I mean possibly
never.

~~~
ricree
I disagree that it isn't currently broken. I can't think of how many sites
I've completely passed up on because I didn't feel like going through yet
another registration form and having to create another username and password.
Ever since I began actually using openid on sites, I've been really looking
forward to a time when I could just go ahead and log into an interesting new
site with whatever open ID I happen to prefer at the moment.

